# Felt F75 weight savings?



## iliveonnitro

I just picked up a Felt F75 - I love it. The only "complaint" I have (besides the seat) is the weight. It comes in at 19.5lbs for the 54cm fram; isn't that a lot for a $1300 bike?

What can I do to help lower the weight? Here are the specs on it, mostly from felt's website:

SIZE: 700c x 54
FRAME: Felt 7005 Superlite custom double-butted aluminum frame w/carbon seat stays, bulged seat tube, CNC’d head tube & BB shell
FORK: FELT C3 Carbon Fiber with 1-1/8” Alloy Steerer
HEADSET: Aheadset 1-1/8” Integrated
STEM: Felt ST 6061 3D Forged with 7° Rise (WILL REPLACE WITH BONTRAGER 80mm from 100mm)
HANDLEBAR: Felt Alloy Ergonomic Drop, Ø31.8mm
SHIFTERS: Shimano 105, 20-Speed
F/DERAILLEUR: Shimano 105
R/DERAILLEUR: Shimano Ultegra
CRANKSET: FSA Gossamer, 3-PC Alloy with CNC 7075/T6 Alloy Chainrings, 50/34T
CHAIN: Shimano 10-Speed
FREEWHEEL: Shimano 10-Speed Cassette, 11-23T
BRAKE LEVERS: Shimano 105 Dual Control
BRAKES: Dual Pivot Alloy with Cartridge Brake Pads
SADDLE: Felt Race-Lite with Carbon Injected Base, Leather Cover and with CrMo Rails
SEAT POST: Felt Carbon Micro-Adjust
F/HUB: Shimano WH-R500 Aluminum Hub, 20H
R/HUB: Shimano WH-R500 Aluminum Hub, 24H
RIMS: Shimano WH-R500 Aluminum 24mm Parabolic Aero Section Rim with CNC Sidewalls
TIRE: Vittoria Action HSD Folding 700x23c
SPOKES: Shimano WH-R500 Bladed Stainless Steel Spokes
Pedals: LOOK PP206 (330g/pair)

Should I order a different stem that is lighter? Carbon handlebars? I just got my pedals so I really do not feel like replacing those...

Thanks!
James


----------



## ctracer01

wheels first

and no that's not a lot for a bike that costs $1300.


----------



## CC09

my bike cost just under 1100, and it weighs somewhere around 20-20.5 lbs (no accurate scale at college, also no carbon seatstays) - its a 53cm. I'm also looking to drop weight....heres my plan (in order, unless i find great deals)

1. wheelset - nuevation or handbuilt, new skewers as well will drop anywhere from 1/2-1 lb.
2. tires/tubes - to go with new wheelset, anywhere from 1/4-1 lb.
3. pedals ( I know you dont want new ones, but speedplays weigh nothing, and the wellgo's im looking at are claimed to be a mere 202g). 
4. Saddle - i dunno what urs weighs, but mine is an anchor, but comfort comes first so it could end up saving up to 100 or more g. 
5. brakes (mine has cane creek scr-3, 320 g for the set, but yours may be heavy)
6. if you want a new stem go for it (if you need it for fit thats totally different)

i may be new to the sport, but i have learned a bit from my team and this board. 
first, rotating weight such as wheels/tires is way way way more important to shed than weight that is fixed (saddle, handlebar). Second, with those upgrades, heck, even just the new wheelset/tires you would have most likely an 18.ish lb bike (im assuming the 105 shimano wheels are decently heavy) that would be pretty solid for racing or just riding at most levels. Add in new brakes if you don't like yours or if yours are heavy, and you could either be right around 18, if not under it. Thats pretty solid, and you probably will have spent under 2k. Otherwise, if you wear stuff out, replace it with better stuff.


----------



## boroef

dont be fooled. a 19.5lb bike is a decent weight, contrary to what weight weenies would want to tell you. my beater bike is 24lbs, and i can go pretty quick on it -- including up the hills. my "nice" bike is 18lbs...i've ridden aluminum bikes weighing around 19lbs, and comparing that to my 18lb ride, i honestly cant tell a difference from the weight. dont let silly numbers bother you.

if you absolutely must upgrade, i'd upgrade for reasons of comfort/fit and lateral stiffness (for wheels...i could flex my 105 wheels out of the saddle and if i corner hard enough). i've also been tempted to build a lighter bike, but us at the recreational/amateur racer level, does it really matter? no, not at all


----------



## Cruzer2424

iliveonnitro said:


> I just picked up a Felt F75 - I love it. The only "complaint" I have (besides the seat) is the weight. It comes in at 19.5lbs for the 54cm fram; isn't that a lot for a $1300 bike?
> 
> What can I do to help lower the weight? Here are the specs on it, mostly from felt's website:
> 
> SIZE: 700c x 54
> FRAME: Felt 7005 Superlite custom double-butted aluminum frame w/carbon seat stays, bulged seat tube, CNC’d head tube & BB shell
> FORK: FELT C3 Carbon Fiber with 1-1/8” Alloy Steerer
> HEADSET: Aheadset 1-1/8” Integrated
> STEM: Felt ST 6061 3D Forged with 7° Rise (WILL REPLACE WITH BONTRAGER 80mm from 100mm)
> HANDLEBAR: Felt Alloy Ergonomic Drop, Ø31.8mm
> SHIFTERS: Shimano 105, 20-Speed
> F/DERAILLEUR: Shimano 105
> R/DERAILLEUR: Shimano Ultegra
> CRANKSET: FSA Gossamer, 3-PC Alloy with CNC 7075/T6 Alloy Chainrings, 50/34T
> CHAIN: Shimano 10-Speed
> FREEWHEEL: Shimano 10-Speed Cassette, 11-23T
> BRAKE LEVERS: Shimano 105 Dual Control
> BRAKES: Dual Pivot Alloy with Cartridge Brake Pads
> SADDLE: Felt Race-Lite with Carbon Injected Base, Leather Cover and with CrMo Rails
> SEAT POST: Felt Carbon Micro-Adjust
> F/HUB: Shimano WH-R500 Aluminum Hub, 20H
> R/HUB: Shimano WH-R500 Aluminum Hub, 24H
> RIMS: Shimano WH-R500 Aluminum 24mm Parabolic Aero Section Rim with CNC Sidewalls
> TIRE: Vittoria Action HSD Folding 700x23c
> SPOKES: Shimano WH-R500 Bladed Stainless Steel Spokes
> Pedals: LOOK PP206 (330g/pair)
> 
> Should I order a different stem that is lighter? Carbon handlebars? I just got my pedals so I really do not feel like replacing those...
> 
> Thanks!
> James



I did this for a friend. I got a new wheelset/cranks/bar/stem

got it down to 16.


----------



## iliveonnitro

Cruzer2424 said:


> I did this for a friend. I got a new wheelset/cranks/bar/stem
> 
> got it down to 16.


Can you list the exact components you replaced to drop it down to 16?

Thanks,
James


----------



## Cruzer2424

iliveonnitro said:


> Can you list the exact components you replaced to drop it down to 16?
> 
> Thanks,
> James



Hmm... I'll try to remember...

Bars/Stem was brought to FSA's RD-200 and OS-115.

Cranks- DA 7800

Wheels/Tires- ultralight tubes (I think 80g/pc...), michelin pro2 race tires, and I built up wheels for him using DA 7800 hubs 28H, CX-ray spokes, alloy nipples, aerohead rims.

It wasn't cheap. heh.

Actually it was an F65 (last year's ultegra10 bike (the blue one)). So I'm not sure if putting that much money into a F75 is worth it or not.

Pretty much just changed to the top shelf "normal" parts. (not weight weenie parts... ).

Change the bars/stem first. Those stock ones are heavy as SIN. Seemed to be the cheapest places to lose weight (besides the tubes).

If you're looking for a cheaper conversion- try Ritchey WCS bars/stem.

If its this year's F75, wheels definitely first. The Shimano 500 wheelset isn't light at all. I think Ultegra hubs are only 60g for the set heavier than the DA ones. Build up using alloy nipples and light spokes. It'll work well. 

How much are you willing to spend on this project?


----------



## teffisk

I just got a new bike with ITM Millenium Ultra Light stem and handlebars....incredible, helps with the overall weight alot.

wheels are definantly important to upgrade too, the lighter the wheels, the easier and faster they spin =better acceleration


----------



## Duckman

My 05 TCR2($1100msrp) was a tic over 21lbs stock. After a few easy changes its now in the high 17lbs... 

Nevation wheels(Ebay $200) -200gms over oem XSR3s. 
200gm Huchinson carbon comps ($21 Perform) -200gms over wirebead oem
80gm lunarlite tubes (Perform) -200gms
Pricepoint Avanti bars ($20!) -100gms over noname oem bars)
Ritchey Pro stem($30 Ebay/recycled mtb stem) -60gms
recycled from mtb Performance Ti skewers -40gms
recycled mtb USE Alien carbon post 175gms -60gms
recycled SLR saddle -200gms 
recycled Ultegra 12-27 cassette -70gms
Eggs

and so on..


----------



## alienator

iliveonnitro said:


> I just picked up a Felt F75 - I love it. The only "complaint" I have (besides the seat) is the weight. It comes in at 19.5lbs for the 54cm fram; isn't that a lot for a $1300 bike?
> 
> What can I do to help lower the weight? Here are the specs on it, mostly from felt's website:


Well, according to this, your wheels weigh in at 1880g. For a few hundred (depending on the spec, your requirements, etc) you could have a wheelset built that's at least 1500g. That's a 0.84lb weight savings. You could have an everyday useable 1400g set built, for a little more, that would save you 1.06lbs. I don't know what the weight of your fork is but I'd guess that it's at least 500g, so with another fork choice you can easily shave another 100-150g (0.22-0.33lbs) off. It says here that your crankset weighs 908g. Going to the new Dura Ace crankset will save another 150g or so (0.33lbs). So just changing those 3 things can shave 1.72lbs off your bike. 

You should remember, though, that weight savings does not equal performance improvement. You won't see your average speeds jump up. You need to put miles under the wheels to do that.

Also know that shaving weight off of a bike can be expensive. Very expensive. It can also be addictive. There is a high likelihood that if you go that route, someday you'll actually be able to rationalize spending $3000 for 1000g wheels.


----------



## alienator

Duckman said:


> My 05 TCR2($1100msrp) was a tic over 21lbs stock. After a few easy changes its now in the high 17lbs...
> 
> Nevation wheels(Ebay $200) -200gms over oem XSR3s.
> 200gm Huchinson carbon comps ($21 Perform) -200gms over wirebead oem
> 80gm lunarlite tubes (Perform) -200gms
> Pricepoint Avanti bars ($20!) -100gms over noname oem bars)
> Ritchey Pro stem($30 Ebay/recycled mtb stem) -60gms
> recycled from mtb Performance Ti skewers -40gms
> recycled mtb USE Alien carbon post 175gms -60gms
> recycled SLR saddle -200gms
> recycled Ultegra 12-27 cassette -70gms
> Eggs
> 
> and so on..


OutdoorReview.com Duckman?


----------



## Duckman

Yup, same one. You must be the same Alienator from way back when. Wow. Ain't the moderator anymore over there. Still backpack here and there, but..I've been racing mtbs now going into my 3rd season. Even got on the podium a few times in Master Sport. Heck, I'm even on a race team now. 

Like many, I got on the road to train, and now like many, I spend 4/5th of the time on the road. 

Have 4 mtbs, one disc race HT is 19lbs. 2 NRSs, one having been down to 21lbs 2oz with disc. 

Love the fitness. My high bloodpressure is completely gone. Gout too. No med for eithe since 02. Waking HR is high 30s. Yes indeed. 

Duckster


----------



## wankski

yup, i would def recommend upgrading the wheels as alienator says b/c you can always use a good, well built, lightweight custom set on subsequent bike and so on, also shimano r500 wheels aren't the best... spending $$ for other lighter stuff such as cranks, and especially carbon bars on a felt 75 so isn't worth it.

do the wheels IMO.


----------



## alienator

Duckman said:


> Yup, same one. You must be the same Alienator from way back when. Wow. Ain't the moderator anymore over there. Still backpack here and there, but..I've been racing mtbs now going into my 3rd season. Even got on the podium a few times in Master Sport. Heck, I'm even on a race team now.
> 
> Like many, I got on the road to train, and now like many, I spend 4/5th of the time on the road.
> 
> Have 4 mtbs, one disc race HT is 19lbs. 2 NRSs, one having been down to 21lbs 2oz with disc.
> 
> Love the fitness. My high bloodpressure is completely gone. Gout too. No med for eithe since 02. Waking HR is high 30s. Yes indeed.
> 
> Duckster


That be me. My backpacks are always close at hand, although I had to hang up, for now, my ice climbing and mountaineering spurs. Grad school doesn't allow the time for those things (especially here in Tucson), and I don't like half-assing my climbing. So now all of my pesos get drained by my road bike and associated bits.

Good on ya for the BP and waking HR. I don't know what mine is on waking, cuz usually shortly after waking I realize I'm late ....and then the HR spikes. Putting in 200+ miles every week though helps keep things in order. Resting HR is in the 50's, when I'm not getting run down by cars or crashing my bike, my stress level is pretty damned low.

Back to the OP's question:

Definitely get the wheels. They're visually gratifying; they make a big impact on how the bike looks; and they're the best components for finding easy weight to lose. Plus, there's always the psychological benefit to getting hot new parts. Performance has a big psychological component, so if you're really stoked by something, that stokeage might make you pedal a bit faster.


----------



## JayhawkNavy02

iliveonnitro said:


> I just picked up a Felt F75 - I love it. The only "complaint" I have (besides the seat) is the weight. It comes in at 19.5lbs for the 54cm fram; isn't that a lot for a $1300 bike?
> 
> Should I order a different stem that is lighter? Carbon handlebars? I just got my pedals so I really do not feel like replacing those...
> 
> Thanks!
> James


If this is the 2008 Felt F75, I have one as well. The bike comes in as adverised (Without Pedals) at about 18.5lbs., and I have a 56cm frame compared to the 54cm described. I'm assuming a smaller bike would weigh less (less frame material) so there's probably a calibration issue on the scale or maybe something was added (pedals/lights/etc.).

I usually upgrade gear as I break it, why try and save weight on one part and then bust another and have to replace it as well. Wheels aren't the best as some have said, and some of the compents are home grown (stem, handle bars, brakes, etc.). I'm not sure what the brakes are made out of (chromoly?), so in addition to the wheels you can cut weight here as well, but overall a very light bike IMO. 

First time I've heard someone describe it as heavy.

http://www.feltracing.com/08/product.asp?catid=1504,1515&pid=8665

SIZES (cm): 700c x 50 / 52 / 54 / 56 / 58 / 60 / 63
COLOR: Semi Matte Black
WEIGHT: 18.76 lbs. (56cm)


----------



## slyboots

JayhawkNavy02 said:


> If this is the 2008 Felt F75, I have one as well.


Man, did you see the date of the posting? It's from March 2006. How on Earth it could be a 2008 Felt F75?


----------



## JayhawkNavy02

Lol...That's awesome. I didn't see that. Downside of posting from a mobile device! 



slyboots said:


> Man, did you see the date of the posting? It's from March 2006. How on Earth it could be a 2008 Felt F75?


----------

